# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  Mid Del School bond election...90million

## Redskin 70

so thought I would start a thread to discuss the new  bond election coming up for Mid Del.

90million less than half as much as the last attempt and no scare tactics to fire teachers this time.

What say you?

----------


## okcustu

What's the info on the last one they tried to put up?

----------


## Redskin 70

that last bond issue was for 191 million and included multiple school cloosings and consolidations and  a bunch of   hype.
This issue  is  cut in half and does NOT include any closing but much needed physical upgrades to the existing structures with the exception of Solider Creek which will be demolished and rebuilt

----------


## okcustu

That's right I remember the hub hub about this.

----------


## bombermwc

Well remember two of the planned closures are happening anyway...Sooner Rose and Traub. So unless they rebuilt East Side, we're going to need a fleet of temporary buildings to absorb the kids at that school. There's not way to divide out that many students to various other elementary schools without over filling them.

I'm glad to see Jarman won't go...but only because Monroney isn't large enough. Despite their claims of capacity, it's already full and there's absolutely NO way twice as many kids would fit in there...they would be asking a high school population to fit into a middle school....its just stupid. They need to rebuild Jarman though for sure. I don't really understand Soldier Creek. The school got an addition a few years ago and there's plenty room to keep adding if they need to....why build an already perfectly fine structure all over again? It's no different from any other elementary in the district now that the temporary clasroom farm is gone.

----------


## Head

Did you ever notice how few posts there are on deeply political issues? It's because our political system obfuscates the details so that a regular Joe can't wrap his head around what's really going on!
What a joke it's turned into. Backroom deals that no one knows about presented as "the right thing". 
Give politicians the minimum wage that they've set for American workers (since, they are American workers) and give the teachers the wages that senators and generals make!

I'm sorry, I digress...

----------


## Redskin 70

> Did you ever notice how few posts there are on deeply political issues? It's because our political system obfuscates the details so that a regular Joe can't wrap his head around what's really going on!
> What a joke it's turned into. Backroom deals that no one knows about presented as "the right thing". 
> Give politicians the minimum wage that they've set for American workers (since, they are American workers) and give the teachers the wages that senators and generals make!
> 
> I'm sorry, I digress...


what are you talking about?

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

> Did you ever notice how few posts there are on deeply political issues? It's because our political system obfuscates the details so that a regular Joe can't wrap his head around what's really going on!
> What a joke it's turned into. Backroom deals that no one knows about presented as "the right thing". 
> Give politicians the minimum wage that they've set for American workers (since, they are American workers) and give the teachers the wages that senators and generals make!
> 
> I'm sorry, I digress...


There is a political forum on OKCTalk, in case you didn't know...

----------


## Watson410

Wasn't the vote yesterday? Any word if it passed or not?

----------


## Redskin 70

the vote yesterday was a sales tax for MW City to fund much needed sewer plant upgrades to comply with new federal unfunded mandates............
havent heard if it passed or not.  I certainly hope so

----------


## bombermwc

Bond issue vote isn't until something like October.

----------


## Wambo36

The bond election is September 13th.

----------


## Redskin 70

at least they arent threatening to let teachers go if this doesnt pass.

----------


## kevinpate

> the vote yesterday was a sales tax for MW City to fund much needed sewer plant upgrades to comply with new federal unfunded mandates............
> havent heard if it passed or not.  I certainly hope so



I think I saw on tv9 it passed rather handily.  If I saw more news than I do these days, I probably wouldn't recall that tidbit.

----------


## Wambo36

> I think I saw on tv9 it passed rather handily.  If I saw more news than I do these days, I probably wouldn't recall that tidbit.


It passed by roughly 78% to 22%.

----------


## bombermwc

Redskin - there have been MAJOR changes in the administration of the district as well. The previous superintendant has now retired, but the board has also suffled some. I believe it's pretty much the same people, but they've rotated who is in which position. There have been a lot of site administrator changes as well. So from the admin perspective, it's almost like a whole new administration again. Once they have a new superintendant hired, who knows what it will look like.

Scoggins #1 thing always seemed to be infrastructure improvements and I agree with him. So many schools are complete crap and need MAJOR help and a coat of paint isn't going to fix it. The unfortunate side of infrastructure, is that it isn't sexy and you always piss someone off in the process. "No don't close my school cause my grandpappy, pappy, I, my son, and my grandson, all went/go there...blah blah". It's useless rhetoric like that, that the district has been fighting. Ignore the fact the building is crumbling around you and leaking like swiss cheese, but let's make sure everyone in your family goes to the same school. Right.

Beyond that, it's a matter of population shifts. Del City High is now a 5A school. 5A folks. And the numbers there continue to fall as the population ages in DC and the younger population isn't moving into Del City. That's one reason why they looked at closing Kerr...it's getting where it's needed less and less. CA is a little smaller and they've been operating on a single middle school formula for its entire life. MCHS' population seems to be holding stable....and you'll see the district redraw lines to add population to MCHS before you see CA a 6A school...i betcha.

----------


## Drake

I know of least one high level adminstrator whose job was eliminated & was reassigned to a lower position within the district. Sure that wasn't the only one

----------


## Redskin 70

gettin close and noone is talking about it.....................I have attended a couple of sessions where Dr Twidwell gave an over view on the projects.  I think I shall support it.  Especially since my wife and my daughter, both school teachers in another district have adviced me I "Shall"

----------


## valsvic

OK. I'll be the dunce in the corner that had to ask.
How does a bond work? I was under the impression that a bond was like a small tax increase where the funds generated are designated to go to the specifics of the bond's intentions. It seems like I've heard that bonds don't really work like that and it defers financial responsibility to a later date.
Can someone give me the jist of what really happens with a bond?

----------


## kevinpate

> OK. I'll be the dunce in the corner that had to ask.
> How does a bond work? I...


http://www.ineed2know.org/business/municipal-bonds.htm



> The city, local, or state government entity that issues the bond sells it directly to investors at the time of issuance, receiving cash payment in return from the investor. The issuer promises to repay the investor at some future date, usually with interest. When the issuer pays depends on the terms of the contract. The interest is usually determined at a rate lower than market value for privately funded projects. As required by law, money collected from the sale of the bond must be spent at one time on the intended capital project, or spent within three to five years from the time the bond is issued. The investor, as bond holder, receives periodic interest payments on the principal invested until the bond matures, or receives both interest and payment in one lump sum when the bond reaches maturity. The interest that is received by the bond holder may be tax-exempt, although this will depend on the type of project funded.



There's a bit more there as well if you follow the link.

*
*

----------


## bombermwc

Well and in a shorter explanatin, you authorize what's called a millage. That's the amount you can be taxed by. That is the only time that a vote could cost you more...and you really should allow it to pass as it comes up because costs go up with inflation for schools just like everyone else. Bonds are obligations to be paid at a later date at no extra cost to the taxpayer. The income taken in by taxes is what allows the bond to be paid for. Most of the time, you will see one bond expire before another replaces it...however, they can overlap. So a district can have multiple bonds to pay off at any given time.....but they almost always wait for one to get paid off before another is started.

----------


## okcguy89

To add to the above, if the districts millage rate is current meaning that the rate in which it is paid back is current then there would be no increase in your property taxes for a given bond sale.  Example if a bond is about to expire, the district can elect to hold another bond vote to replace.  As long as they are at the same millage level then the districts property owners will not see an increase in property tax.  Some districts that have not had a bond in many years have to raise their millage rates which is where a voter would see an increase in property tax, while the increase is there many times it is palatable for the offset in benefit IMHO.  This is why districts like to run bonds back to back, it allows a steady stream of maintenance funds and construction funds and has the least impact to patrons.  By Oklahoma law a school has to raise monies through a bond in order to raise funds for capital improvement.  Could they use general funds? Likely but that is not wise.

Bonds are the only way that schools can make capital improvements, meaning constructions acquiring hard assets like computers and equipment simple terms "things you can put your hands on" there are some variations to this but they are strict.  An entity is required to outline the expenditure of a bond prior to the vote/sale of said bond.  If passed the entity has to adhere to this agreement as it is what the voters passed this is a legal issue.  Once a given project in a bond is completed. If there are surplus monies from that project the district can decide to use those funds for other bond type projects.  They can't for example take the $10.00 surplus from project A and fund a teacher salary, they could instead take that $10.00 and buy paint for a hallway that was not in the bond.  The key is that all that particular bonds projects must be completed. A bond can have many projects listed in it as well.

----------


## Redskin 70

Tomorrow is THE DAY folks.....vote time is here.
Lets help the school system get back to an even keel............Pam needs the help

----------


## Thunder

If this passes, will it close Kerr Jr High?  If so, I vote no. :-O

----------


## Wambo36

> If this passes, will it close Kerr Jr High?  If so, I vote no. :-O


Nothing personal but, you really shouldn't vote at all if you have no idea what you're voting on. Do a little research and be an informed voter.

----------


## Redskin 70

> If this passes, will it close Kerr Jr High?  If so, I vote no. :-O


In a word NO.kerr is off the chop block.................but......there are several Millions dedicated TO Kerr.......I talked with Mr Cherry............Kerr is safe

----------


## Thunder

Oh, Mr. Cherry. I miss that guy.  Been quite a while.  I remember him and Ms. Gibbs used to talk together all the time. lol

----------


## okcguy89

Every school is getting stuff, every school was getting "stuff" in last bond.  I know some guys in IT and the failure of the last bond really set them back they were counting on a bond to upgrade some much needed battery systems etc.  Every bond is full of remodels, bathroom upgrades, repairs etc.

Vote yes and let's keep this place going strong.

----------


## Redskin 70

it passed hands down 4100 to 800.  Now thats some serious butt kickin

----------


## Thunder

How much money is Kerr getting?

----------


## bombermwc

It's on the website...go look. YAY for the MCHS Band room!!!

----------


## Thunder

> It's on the website...go look. YAY for the MCHS Band room!!!


Boo.  They suck.

YAY for the DCHS Band room!!!

----------


## bombermwc

The DCHS band room is not getting an expansion like the MCHS one. Like usual, it would help you not look like an idiot if you read about a topic before you commented about it.

FYI - the MCHS band is pushing 200 kids now (the size of DCHS and CAHS's bands combined) and hasn't been able to fit in the one large room for about 15 years now. When they split into two bands in concert season (and if they had another director, they would have a 3rd band as well), they've had to haul chairs and stands into the fieldhouse fourier for rehearsals every morning. The expansion will allow them to increase their storage space as well as have adequate rehearsal space so they don't have to haul crap around all the time. Or squeeze a band into a small ensemble sized auxillary room.

----------


## Redskin 70

> The DCHS band room is not getting an expansion like the MCHS one. Like usual, it would help you not look like an idiot if you read about a topic before you commented about it.
> 
> FYI - the MCHS band is pushing 200 kids now (the size of DCHS and CAHS's bands combined) and hasn't been able to fit in the one large room for about 15 years now. When they split into two bands in concert season (and if they had another director, they would have a 3rd band as well), they've had to haul chairs and stands into the fieldhouse fourier for rehearsals every morning. The expansion will allow them to increase their storage space as well as have adequate rehearsal space so they don't have to haul crap around all the time. Or squeeze a band into a small ensemble sized auxillary room.


Now that sir is a good post.  Thank you for it

----------

